# معالجة المياه المالحة خطوة بخطوة ( w.t.p )



## م رشدي حموده (11 يونيو 2010)

​ 
أخواني الكرام ، اليكم خطوات معالجة مياه البحر والأبار خطوة بخطوة ، وبطريقة سهلة
ومن واقع خبرتي فى هذا المجال ........ ، حيث سنتعرف معاً على :
1. ماهى فلاتر التنقية المستخدمة فى محطات التحلية ؟
2. ماهو الفلتر الخرطوشي ووظيفته بمحطة التحلية؟
3. ماهى مضخة الضغط العالي ؟ ووظيفتها بمحطة التحلية ؟
4. ماهى فلاتر التناضح العكسي R.O ووظيفتها ؟
5. ماهى المواد الكيماوية المستخدمة بمحطة التحلية ؟ وطريقة ضخ المواد الكيماوية ؟​ 
كل هذا على الرابط التااالي : ​ 
http://www.4shared.com/document/dWd0BstI/____.html​ 
ولاتنسوناااااا من صاالح الدعاااء​


----------



## م رشدي حموده (11 يونيو 2010)




----------



## الباتل1 (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (11 يونيو 2010)

الباتل1 شكرا لمرورك العطر

*



*​


----------



## م رشدي حموده (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## م رشدي حموده (22 يونيو 2010)

*



*​


----------



## miro marmar (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور كتير علي هذا الملف الهام القيم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (22 يونيو 2010)

اللهم أمين ، نحن وأياك اخي الكريم ............... شرف لنا مروركم الكريم

*



*​


----------



## م رشدي حموده (24 يونيو 2010)




----------



## *tamer* (24 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alexander18 (24 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (24 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور*​


----------



## ehab zeka (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا اوى يا باشا وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## م رشدي حموده (24 يونيو 2010)

*



*​


----------



## haithammoftah (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً الملف يشرح العملية بسهولة ويسر يسر الله لك اعمالك في الدنيا ويسر لك الجنة في الاخرة 
استفدت منه جداً انا مهندس مشروعات في شركة بتصنع محطات التحليه هذه


----------



## eng.zahid (27 يوليو 2010)

انجاز روعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (24 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله لك خير


----------



## م رشدي حموده (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين احباااااابي بارك الله فيكم نورتوا الموضوع بردودكم


----------



## مستريورك (25 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## م. بشار علي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير عمل رائع


----------



## amir egypt (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور كتير على هذا الملف القيم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amer14 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مع خااااااالص تحياااااااااااااات


----------



## م رشدي حموده (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا لك ولمرورك الغااالي


----------



## م رشدي حموده (15 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## coco2009 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## م رشدي حموده (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور العطر وكل عام وانتم بخير

*



*​


----------



## eng.ahmedas (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااا ع المرور


----------



## حماده الكبير (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (14 أبريل 2011)

*شكرااااااااا لك ولمرورك الغااالي




*​


----------



## سعيد معمل (15 أبريل 2011)

أخى الكريم ارتباط ملف التحميل غير صالح ممكن رفع الملف مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م رشدي حموده (22 أبريل 2011)

من عنيااااااااااااا هرفعه لك تااني وشكراااااااااا لمرورك


----------



## عطيه محمد نجيب (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور لكن الرابط لم يعمل 
برجاء رفعه مره اخري بارك الله فيك


----------



## YASER001122 (23 أبريل 2011)

الملف غير موجود على السيرفر


----------



## adelzein (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خيراً وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (3 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا جميعاااا ع المرور لكن بحاااول ارفع الملف ع رابط جديد نظرااا لاانتهاء المدة المسموح بها للرابط الحااالي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود نرجو رفعها مرة اخرى مع الشكر


----------



## mech962784 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف حيث اني بحاجة اليه


----------



## محمد خضير العنزي (7 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي ارجوا اسعافي لهذا الملف لحاجتي الماسة له حيث اني لم استطع تنزيله وجعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك كصدقة جارية مع بالغ شكري واحترامي


----------



## وين رايح (8 أبريل 2014)

الملف غير موجود احد يرفعه لنا لو سمحتوا ..؟


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (12 أبريل 2014)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف للاهمية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الملك المحب (14 أبريل 2014)

فعل رجاءا إعادة الرفع للأهمية وشكرا


----------



## وين رايح (24 أبريل 2014)

لا مجيب


----------



## sapry313 (24 أبريل 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## غيور الشام (13 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجى من الإخوة الكرام إعادة رفع الملف
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يامن علي حسن (15 نوفمبر 2014)

الرابط لايعمل اخي الكريم


----------



## رشا فاست (14 يونيو 2015)

الملف فى مشكله مش بيحمل عندى


----------



## alhilal omer (15 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (16 يونيو 2015)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

